# Which sedan Honda Accord sport 2017 or Toyota Camry SE 2017 or Nissan Altima SV 2016



## Montaukubertoo631 (Sep 1, 2016)

The Accord cost about 23,000$ right now Honda has a 0.9 interest rates for February.
The Toyota Camry SE cost about 19,000$ right now Toyota has a 0 interest rates for February.
The Nissan Altima SV cost about 18,000$ right now Nissan has a 0 interest rates for February. I want to finance the car because renting a car sucks.which car won't lose most of it value if I sell it in 4 years and parts won't cost me so much money to fix 

Thanks for your recommendation and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

If you are talking about buying a car for Uber, then all of them are wrong. Get a used hybrid, something that has already depreciated heavily like a Ford Fusion Hybrid of Hyundai Sonata Hybrid.

If you are talking about just buying a regular car and want one that won't depreciate much, then the Accord is the way to go.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Atom hit the nail on the head. If you think you are going to sell a new car in 4 years with 120,000 miles on it people are going to laugh at you or low ball you for it. 

When people buy a 2017 in 2021 they expect it to have 40 to 60K miles on it. 

You are better off getting a used car and selling that if it's still running. 

The new car is going to depreciate faster.


----------



## jothopo (Jan 21, 2017)

Do yourself a favor and get a Subaru.


----------



## Greenghost2212 (Feb 7, 2017)

Don't know about u guys but when I buy a u used car I look at more than miles. If it runs good and every feature works then I'll buy it if the price is ok. High miles or not.


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

You might want to do mathematical computation and simulate your actual gross earnings with the above vehicle. I believe you'll be averaging at a rate of 380 miles to a 17 gallon tank. Add your monthly payment and Insurance/rideshare insurance it's a losing proposition.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You really want someone else to take that new car depression hit for you. Find yourself a nice 2014 with some miles on it to Uber. I'm not one to suggest getting some cheap prius, unless you somehow have the finances to have multiple cars. If that's the case, then more power to you.,

Most people, especially if they have to do Uber to make up for bills, will only have one car. Remember, you've gotta drive that thing when you aren't Ubering too. I want to enjoy my car, both while Ubering or not. I have zero regrets buying a Cadillac CTS. I love every second of driving and I'm not stuck driving a prius on my off time.

As a part timer, the fuel savings driving a Prius versus my CTS comes out to be about $40 a month. I'll gladly pay that premium to drive a car I enjoy.

"I love driving my Prius!" said no one ever...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Greenghost2212 said:


> Don't know about u guys but when I buy a u used car I look at more than miles. If it runs good and every feature works then I'll buy it if the price is ok. High miles or not.


Once upon a time yes but if I bought a used car now with high mileage I will assume the driver beat the hell out of this car driving Uber.

Like Steve said you are better off getting a car past the top of the depreciation curve.


----------



## Malibu Joe (Jan 6, 2017)

I have a honda accord hybrid 2015. 

700-750 miles per full tank. I love it


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> As a part timer, the fuel savings driving a Prius versus my CTS comes out to be about $40 a month. I'll gladly pay that premium to drive a car I enjoy.


Unless you drive 200 miles a week or less it doesn't compute to me.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Unless you drive 200 miles a week or less it doesn't compute to me.


I drive 350 a week, gas is $2.11 gallon and the CTS takes regular as oppsed to many Select vehicles that require premium. Now if i had to pay premium gas or drive 1500 miles a week, that might change my tune.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I drive 350 a week, gas is $2.11 gallon and the CTS takes regular as oppsed to many Select vehicles that require premium. Now if i had to pay premium gas or drive 1500 miles a week, that might change my tune.


Ya, I get that you are getting maybe 25 mpg. A Prius is getting double that. They save a lot more than 40 dollars per month.

Like you though I wouldn't be caught dead driving one.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Ya, I get that you are getting maybe 25 mpg. A Prius is getting double that. They save a lot more than 40 dollars per month.
> 
> Like you though I wouldn't be caught dead driving one.


I've always wondered: what do you drive out there Shangsta, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I've always wondered: what do you drive out there Shangsta, if you don't mind me asking?


Hybrid subaru crosstrek. Not an ideal rideshare car because it doesn't qualify for select but the AWD is great in Seattle. We had snow last week and I had my first (2nd ride pax), her first Uber was a Prius that got stuck on the hill to her apartment

I got her while he stood there waiting for a tow truck.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Hybrid subaru crosstrek. Not an ideal rideshare car because it doesn't qualify for select but the AWD is great in Seattle. We had snow last week and I had my first (2nd ride pax), her first Uber was a Prius that got stuck on the hill to her apartment
> 
> I got her while he stood there waiting for a tow truck.


Haha, nice! Yea that's a sharp car do you see your MPG more towards the 33mpg?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Haha, nice! Yea that's a sharp car do you see your MPG more towards the 33mpg?


Yeah, unless I am downtown the Seattle area is pretty sprawled so I put on a lot of highway miles.

I am thinking of maybe trading it in for something that can run select since on our local board it seems like we have a growing demand for it. These Microsoft execs don't want to be ferried around in a Prius


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Yeah, unless I am downtown the Seattle area is pretty sprawled so I put on a lot of highway miles.
> 
> I am thinking of maybe trading it in for something that can run select since on our local board it seems like we have a growing demand for it. These Microsoft execs don't want to be ferried around in a Prius


If you can get over the front grill looking ugly as sin, the MKZ Hybrid can usually be found pretty affordably. I couldnt get over the design sp i went with the CTS. It may not be hybrid but it doesnt take premium like most other select type vehicles.


----------

